# Roofing or siding first?



## FlintMich (May 7, 2012)

I need to do both the roofing and the siding on my house. Which should I do first? I think I'll have to replace some or all of the facia boards, judging from how the gutter nails wont hold anymore even when I try to relocate them. Id like to upgrade my facia boards from 1X to 2X if it's not too much work, just for the added strength for the gutters. 

Before I do anything, I have to remove the entire roof, rafters and all, from the garage and install new trusses in order to match the garage ridge line to the house ridge line. The garage is offset several feet forward of the house. By installing new trusses that will match the house ridge line, the new garage roof will overhang the entire back patio behind the garage and rest on a post and header configuration. The new trusses will also give me ceiling nailers at 2' on center so I can finally put a ceiling in my garage. The current rafter system is "sorta" 4' not so much on center.

Once the garage roof is sheeted and papered I'll need to decide whether it's best to install the entire new roofing or do the siding. I mention all of this to give you some back story. But my main question is whether I should do the roofing first and then the siding. If so, can you advise me of anything to take into consideration when doing the roofing concerning the siding? 

I've helped with several roofs and several siding jobs in years past but have never had to plan out both on the same house. It's always been one or the other. Any thoughts or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for being such a greenhorn. :jester:

I tried to post this once before but it wouldn't go through. I apologize if this results in multiple posts.​


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Typically you roof first, then side. It can be done the other way, but best to do the roof first.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

FlintMich said:


> Once the garage roof is sheeted and papered I'll need to decide whether it's best to install the entire new roofing or do the siding. ​


If you start with the roof then finish it before moving on.

As far as what to do first in general, the generic answer would be the roof but which is in worse shape? 

If you have siding leaks and the roofs dry then take care of the siding first.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Generally, roof first.

rossfingal


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, roofing first. My reason is once the roofs done there's no chance of the siding getting damaged from falling shingle cuts that get thrown off the roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I agree, roofing first. My reason is once the roofs done there's no chance of the siding getting damaged from falling shingle cuts that get thrown off the roof.


+1

Good advice here! :thumbup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No matter how carefull you try to be one gust of wind, or a shingle getting away from you and sliding off the roof can make a mess that now you have to go back and try and get off.


----------



## FlintMich (May 7, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of the replies. Lots of great advice. I figured the roofing should come first, but I wasn't sure if any of the vinyl channel would need to be installed under the shingles or anything like that.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

FlintMich said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. Lots of great advice. I figured the roofing should come first, but I wasn't sure if any of the vinyl channel would need to be installed under the shingles or anything like that.


Nope, just the opposite.

Roofers love the fact that they can rip everything off the walls and make sure that all the counter flashing goes up the walls and can put down new step flashing.

The only issue with siding after roofing is making sure that the siding installers are very careful to lift up the shingles and attach the pump jack nailers under the shingles and not through the darn things.

I have seen that before too!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have done it both ways.

I have had homeowners who wanted the siding then the roof.,I have even had homeowners paint a house before a new roof.Others who had new gutters and siding then the roof.

As it has already been mentioned siding first,then the roof then gutters.

Roofing is a hazardous job.Why make it even more dangerous by adding pressure to the installers to watch each and every piece making sure it does not hit the siding.

I don't care how careful you are something is coming off the roof at some point during a roof tear off.

Just make sure your siding installers take measures to protect the new roof.

And a heads up,,fascia board might not be all that needs to be replaced to hold your gutters.Your rafter tails might be an issue as well.Gutter spikes should be penetrating the fascia board and the rafter tails.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Gutter spikes should be penetrating the fascia board and the rafter tails.


Gutter Spikes....I haven't seen any gutter guys use spikes for a few years now. Although they should imo. 

Them clips and screws maybe fast and clean but they don't hold like a spike.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Gutter Spikes....I haven't seen any gutter guys use spikes for a few years now. Although they should imo.
> 
> Them clips and screws maybe fast and clean but they don't hold like a spike.


 
I agree.That is all I allow my gutter crew to install.


----------

